# Bolens Tractor Pre-Delivery Checklist



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a 2 page pre-delivery checklist for bolens 750 ,850 and 1050. It's interesting to see what the dealer was supposed to do or check before delivery and what was to be demonstrated to the customer at time of delivery.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 2


----------

